

Ask HN: What is best way to get clients for technical consulting? - aml183

I just ended my startup and was going to start consulting. How do I start getting clients for myself?
======
greenyoda
A similar question was just posted recently, with some good answers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9814749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9814749)

If you search older HN submissions, you'll find many other similar articles.

------
MichaelCrawford
Market Yourself: Tips for High-Tech Consultants

[http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/market-
yourself.html](http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/market-yourself.html)

